# pricing a used S&W 686 plus 6"



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Gentlemen,

There is a guy who just put for sale his used S&W 686 plus 6" satin stainless, but doesn't know (or doesn't want) to give a starting price.

He says the gun only fired 300 rounds.

Assuming he told the truth (how to verify it??), how much could you take off from the official S&W pricelist?

I live in Italy. Here Guns prices are 140 cents to the dollar, or more with respect to US prices.

That model, new, here costs 1240 US$.

What would be a just price for it in your opinion?
The owner would give me a couple of extra grips as well.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*don't know*

mccoy: Sir; a quick and dirty 'lookup' 686 with 6" barrel $614.00 US' new @Security Zone
Explore at Gunbroker.com; they may have changed the name but it'll get you started.
follow up with what you find.
thanks


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Craig, that's the same model in the same conditions as the one I described.
Very good pricing benchmark! 

At 25% off the official pricelist it still remains unsold...


----------

